# Neuer Pc zwischen 1500 - 1800 Euro



## Kraling (22. März 2016)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich möchte mir demnächst einen neuen Pc zulegen und ihn auch selber bauen. Leider kenne mich damit nicht wikrlich gut aus mit den Sockel und das alles ins Gehäuse passen muss usw. Deswegen hoffe ich das ihr ein paar Vorschläge für mich habt. Die Preisspanne liegt bei 1500 bis 1800 Euro. Der Pc sollte die kommenden Spiele mindesten in Hoch abspielen können. Mit dem Pc möchte ich überwiegend Videos bearbeitern und Spiele spielen. 

Mein Idee: Merkzettel - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Falls ihr besser Vorschläge habt, immer her damit^^

Edit: Wasserkühlung sind nicht so meins und der Link sollte jetzt gehen


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2016)

Der Link geht nicht, aber ganz grob sind an sich 1500€ schon "zu viel des Guten" 


Wenn du übertakten willst, würde ich als Basis nehmen: Core i7-6700k, ein Board mit Z170-Chipsatz für maximal 150€, 2x8GB DDR4-RAM mit einem Takt von 2800 bis 3200 MHz unter 100€. Und dazu einen Übertakter-Kühler für 40-60€.

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, dann nimm: Xeon E3-1230 v5 (der ist wie ein core i7-6700, MINIMAL weniger Takt), ein passendes Board mit C-Chipsatz (die normalen Sockel 1151 Boards gehen nicht! ) für 120-130€ (derzeit gibt es eines von Asus für 130-140€, wo du 40€ Cashback von Asus bekommst), 2x8GB DDR3-2133MHz und einen Kühler für um die 30€.


Gehäuse: ein gutes kostet 60-90€, hängt an sich nur vom Geschmack ab. Netzteil: 50-70€ für ein gutes nicht-modulares, für ein modulares 60-90€.

SSD: 240-256GB kosten 80-90€, 480-512GB 120-150€. Festplatte: 1000GB 50€, 2000GB 70€.

Grafikkarte: AMD R9 390 mit 8GB oder Nvidia GTX 970 für 310-350€ - die Nvidia ist deutlich stromsparender, aber man kann nur 3,5GB der 4GB RAM auch schnell nutzen. Eine teurere Grafikkarte macht wiederum wenig Sinn, weil du da erst für weitere 150€ nennenswert mehr Leistung bekommst. Da sollte man lieber 6-12 Monate "schon" aufrüsten, anstatt eine sauteure Karte zu kaufen in der Hoffnung, dass die dann 4 Jahre hält...

DVD-LW, falls du eines brauchst, kostet als Brenner keine 15€ mehr


----------



## Kraling (22. März 2016)

Wieso keine GTX 980? Man muss mehr bezahlen aber dafür kann Spiele in höhere Auflösung spielen. Dafür bin ich auch bereit mehr zubezahlen


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2016)

Kraling schrieb:


> Wieso keine GTX 980? Man muss mehr bezahlen aber dafür kann Spiele in höhere Auflösung spielen. Dafür bin ich auch bereit mehr zubezahlen


 die kostet halt direkt mind 150€ mehr und bringt grad mal 10-15% mehr Leistung. Wenn Dir also eine GTX 970 / R9 390 in zB 2 Jahren zu langsam wird und nur noch 30 FPS bei "hohen" Details liefert, hast du mit der GTX 980 auch nur 33-35 FPS. Die "hält" dann vielleicht 6 Monate länger, wenn du alle 2-3 Monate ein neues grafisch aufwendiges Game kaufst, mehr nicht.


----------



## Kraling (22. März 2016)

Bin noch beim Kühler unsicher.  Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir nochmal Feedback gegeben und der Link sollte diesmal funktionieren^^ 

Merkzettel - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2016)

Nee, geht nicht - du hast nur Merkzettel - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von  verlinkt, da müsste noch irgendeine ID dabei sein ,vlt geht das nur Deinem Account ODER eben nicht "wishlist", sondern ein Warenkorb-Link.


----------



## Kraling (22. März 2016)

Sollte jetzt gehen
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22104c65b8f48717fe45f8bec6fd14ed5ca5e065ca8fd


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2016)

Und als CPU den 4790k für den Sockel 1150? Jo, das passt bis auf drei Dinge gut. 

1) die Festplatte ist für Notebooks, das wäre völliger Käse, die zu nehmen. Nimm eine 3,5 Zoll mit 7200 UPM und 1000GB, zb eine Western Digital Blue, kostet keine 50€. 
2) die Lüfter brauchst du nicht. im Gehäuse sind schon 2 gute dabei, das reicht aus. Wenn überhaupt, dann bestellt halt EINEN dazu. Das reicht dann aber echt dicke aus. 
3) bei Deinem Budget und wenn du eh schon über 1500€ ausgibst, solltest du 2x8GB RAM nehmen und nicht nur 2x4GB

Und dann kommt halt noch dazu, dass ICH nix von ner Karte für mehr als 350€ halte. Ich würde da lieber nach 2 Jahren, vlt auch schon nach 1,5 Jahren ne neue für 300-350€ Kaufen, die dann eh schneller als die 980 Ti sein wird    und da man für die alte Karte dann noch was bekommt, wäre man in der Summe sogar günstiger bei weggekommen. 

Nebenbei: du sparst mit dem Sockel 1150 halt ein paar Euro im Vergleich zum neueren Sockel 1151, aber viel wird es nicht sein. Wenn es Dir egal ist, dass du den "älteren" Sockel haben wirst, dann ist das okay.


----------



## Kraling (22. März 2016)

Hab deinen Ratschlag befolgt und habe jetzt lieber DDR4 genommen, anstatt DDR3. Hab den Intel Core i7-6700K genommen. 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2211751b1d8fcee6424a3233c29752c75ced96d1c35af


----------



## svd (22. März 2016)

Cool, aber die Grafikkarte würde ich echt nochmal überdenken.

Ich habe selber eine GTX980, habe sie aber gebraucht gekauft. Schönes Teil, übertaktet, recht leise.
 Mit dem Verkauf meiner alten Karte, hatte ich sie für effektive 320€ bekommen.
Das war damals gut und mir eigentlich ganz recht gewesen, denn über 350€ will ich für eine Grafikkarte auch nicht ausgeben.
"Rise of the Tomb Raider" auf Ultra, schafft sie aber trotzdem nicht. 

Neu, mit über 500€, ist die GTX980 einfach unvernünftig. Vor allem, wenn die Nachfolge-Generation schon im Sommer erwartet wird.
Falls du auf die 980 fixiert bist, würde ich, falls deine Grafikkarte noch einen gewissen Restwert besitzt, idealerweise um die 100€ oder mehr, versuchen, 
eine GTX980 mit Referenzkühler für unter 380€ zu bekommen. (Keine Angst, der ist bei der 980 nicht schlecht. Also, ich find den schön.  )

Die bessere Alternative, wäre Herbboys erwähnte "R9 390". Die ist von Haus aus günstiger, hat 8GB VRAM, was ihr bei hohen Auflösungen sehr hilft (neuer 1440p Monitor nächstes Jahr,
wenn nicht schon vorhanden?) und sie wird im selben Zeitraum "zu langsam", wie die 980.
Mit dem gesparten Geld würde ich lieber eine 480GB-SSD kaufen, die heute nur noch 120€ kosten.

Heh, vlt. würde ich sogar nur eine 120GB-SSD für Windows und eine 480GB-SSD für Spiele kaufen (halt öfter aufräumen oder weniger installieren) und Daten (Bilder, Musik, pr0n...)
auf eine externe USB-3.0-HDD auslagern...


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2016)

Kraling schrieb:


> Hab deinen Ratschlag befolgt und habe jetzt lieber DDR4 genommen, anstatt DDR3. Hab den Intel Core i7-6700K genommen.
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2211751b1d8fcee6424a3233c29752c75ced96d1c35af


 DANN aber ruhig schnelleren, das bringt beim Sockel 1151 UND Z170-Mainboard durchaus noch mal ein paar Prozent     3000er sollte für 90€ zu haben sein, ansonsten kannst du es aber auch beim 2400er belassen.


----------



## Kraling (22. März 2016)

svd;9956225
"Rise of the Tomb Raider" auf Ultra schrieb:


> Die Systemanforderung scheinen ja schon hoch zu sein aber ich verstehe deine Kritik nicht. Ich habe mir Tests und Kommentare angesehen und alle schienen durchweg positiv gestimmt zur Karte. Eine bessere alternative habe ich nicht gefunden. Vielleicht kennst du ja ein paar gute alternativen? Mir würde noch die Zotac 6144MB GeForce 980 Ti einfallen http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...tion-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1005049.html
> 
> 
> 
> Hab jetzt 3000er^^https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221e5dbbdaad1d32536523714d89f7d0a6b88c8cbb8e5


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2016)

Wie gesagt: die GTX 980 ist zwar "gut", aber sie ist eben nur ein bisschen besser als eine GTX 970 oder R9 390. Wenn die jetzt 380-420€ kosten würde, dann wäre alles okay. Aber 500€ ist eben an sich zu viel. Wenn du wegen der ca 15% mehr Leistung 150€ mehr zahlen willst, dann mach das - wir wollen Dir das nur klarmachen. 

Und die GTX 980 Ti kostet halt fast das doppelte einer GTX 970 / R9 390 und ist zwar 40% schneller, aber eben auch 100% teurer. Bei einem kompletten neuen PC fällt der Aufpreis natürlich nicht ganz so sehr ins Gewicht, da zahlst du dann eben insgesamt c.a. 25% drauf (im Vergleich zu einem PC mit einer 350€-Karte)  für 40% mehr Leistung. Aber betrachtet man nur die Karten, dann bieten alle Karten über 350€ zu wenig Leistung für den Aufpreis, und gut genug für hohe bis ultra Details ist eine GTX 970 oder R9 390 für eine Weile trotzdem.


----------



## svd (22. März 2016)

Die GTX980 ist nicht schlecht, ganz und gar nicht, sie ist eine exzellente Karte.

Aber bei einem Preis von über 500€, stimmt das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis einfach nicht.

Die GTX970 kostet ca. 300€ (der Preis sinkt endlich, nähert sich langsam einem Bereich, wo sie, Nvidias Unehrlichkeit Fehlkommunikation wegen, eigentlich hingehört).
Die GTX980 ist, vlt. max. 20% schneller, aber gerade die MSI-Version kostet, neu, gleich 70% mehr... 200€... also, ich finde das nicht gerade wenig.

Das wären:

sehr gute Lautsprecher oder Kopfhörer, 
fast eine 960GB-SSD (schmeiß die HDD raus ), 
eine mechanische Tastatur, passende Maus und XBOX ONE Controller, 
in den Monitor gesteckt, ein größeres Modell mit höherer Auflösung und gutem Panel... 

alles Dinge, die genauso zum perfekten Spielerlebnis beitragen können, aber nach drei Jahren höchstens kaputt, aber nicht "zu langsam" werden können.


----------



## Alisis1990 (23. März 2016)

Sonst schau dir die R9 fury mal an oder die R9 Nano. Die Nano gab's neulich für 420€ und die R9 fury für 480€ die sind beide schneller als die gtx 980 
 Halten aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht länger. Ist halt schwierig direkt vor dem erscheinen der nächsten Generation ne high end karte zu kaufen. Da kann man eig. Nur mit auf die Nase fallen, es sei denn es geht echt garnicht anders.

Lg


----------



## Kraling (23. März 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Die GTX980 ist nicht schlecht, ganz und gar nicht, sie ist eine exzellente Karte.
> 
> Aber bei einem Preis von über 500€, stimmt das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis einfach nicht.
> 
> ...




Ich bleibe lieber bei der GTX 980 und ich sehe keinen wirklichen Grund auf einer 960GB-SSD zuwechseln^^
Einen neunen Monitor wollte ich mir auch holen aber erst im Sommer


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2016)

Kraling schrieb:


> Ich bleibe lieber bei der GTX 980 und ich sehe keinen wirklichen Grund auf einer 960GB-SSD zuwechseln^^
> Einen neunen Monitor wollte ich mir auch holen aber erst im Sommer


  du wirst zwar den mittleren Festplattenkäfig-Part entfernen müssen, damit die passt, aber es sind da ja noch genug weitere Plätze für SSDs/HDDs frei, und ohne den Käfig bekommt die Karte ohnehin mehr Luft. Ansonsten passt alles gut, und fürs Board bekommst du wahlweise ein Game oder auch Cashback von Asus.


----------



## svd (23. März 2016)

Na, dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Computer, der wird sicher toll.

Aber ich würde trotzdem, bis weit nach Weihnachten, den Grafikkartenmarkt und -news komplett ignorieren.


----------



## Kraling (23. März 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> du wirst zwar den mittleren Festplattenkäfig-Part entfernen müssen, damit die passt, aber es sind da ja noch genug weitere Plätze für SSDs/HDDs frei, und ohne den Käfig bekommt die Karte ohnehin mehr Luft. Ansonsten passt alles gut, und fürs Board bekommst du wahlweise ein Game oder auch Cashback von Asus.



Ich werde wahrscheinlich das Cash nehmen aber für die Grafikarte bekomme ich The Division geschenk^^

@Alle Danke für die tolle Hilfe und Beratung


----------

